# Finally got a pic of Mylo!



## AllieBaba (Jul 13, 2011)

And it's not easy to do that...she's in constant movement, doesn't like to look at cameras...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh crap, lol. That's not mylo..sorry, on image shack I can only see a corner of the pic...give me a sec...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 13, 2011)

Still adorable!


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


>



hes a cutie...got terrier ears....your daughter is a sweetie too...thx.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 13, 2011)

She crazy, I tell you what, lol.

Now she has a piece of cheat in her ear, I think...I'm going to have to take her to the vet and they're going to have to dig it out, not looking forward to that...


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2011)

hey hes got angel eyes!!! no vampires in your house


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 13, 2011)

Mylo's crazy, I mean, not my daughter...

It's hard to take a picture without my girl in it, lol.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys..no, we haven't got any vampires atall! And very few of anything else...she's pretty murderous, haha.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not so big on Jack Russells, but your St. Bernard is beautiful.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 13, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> She crazy, I tell you what, lol.
> 
> Now she has a piece of cheat in her ear, I think...I'm going to have to take her to the vet and they're going to have to dig it out, not looking forward to that...



You take your daughter to the vet?

Ok...oops...must have ment mylo


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a Ratter..shes the best....

Vicky..


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 13, 2011)

I didn't used to like terriers either...but my daughter is a human terrier, and we needed something that could keep up with her and keep her in line, without killing her!

Mylo fit the bill and we LOVE her! She's completely nuts!

Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 14, 2011)

Trajan said:


> I have a Ratter..shes the best....
> 
> Vicky..


 
Aw, what a sweetie...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 24, 2011)

I ordered a backpack for Mylo..I hope it will distract her when we go for walks. I took her out the other night, with Mylo, mastering the walk, walking with my pack, all that..

Well she managed to wiggle out of her harness, though I caught her before she rocketed over towards the dogs she was flipping out at. And at the same time she was flipping out, Klaus started flipping out, and they are VERY difficult to control together.

HOWEVER, I did manage to grab her up, get her away from the stimuli, and get the harness back on her...then we went home and I put Klaus' choke collar on her. She can't get out of that, but I worry about her trachea. I'm going to get one of those .99 slip collars that Millan uses, and use that or a prong collar for her. I don't need pain or choking, I just need to be able to restrain her and keep her from getting off leash. The choke worked very, very well, but she was rattling with it against her throat. She didn't bark once though! She couldn't, of course, but still...

Anyway, I ordered a backpack for her...cesar says that it gives this type of dog something to do and distracts them. Plus it tires them out more. 







Here is what I have figured out...training Klaus is going to be impossible to do effectively if I don't have Mylo under control. He looks to Mylo, and Mylo is a little nutty and not very obedient. So while it's important that I keep working on Klaus with the word commands, it's even MORE important that I work on Mylo so Klaus can SEE and model her behavior. Because that's exactly what he does, is model her behavior. When she flips out, so does he. When she's under control, he lays down and takes a nap.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I ordered a backpack for Mylo..I hope it will distract her when we go for walks. I took her out the other night, with Mylo, mastering the walk, walking with my pack, all that..
> 
> Well she managed to wiggle out of her harness, though I caught her before she rocketed over towards the dogs she was flipping out at. And at the same time she was flipping out, Klaus started flipping out, and they are VERY difficult to control together.
> 
> ...


two words.

"Gentle Leader"  It kept my 150lbs mastiff from pulling.

They pull, they go nose first into the ground.  Works wonders.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 24, 2011)

I've heard about that. 

Klaus doesn't pull except when we've got Mylo with us. He didn't bark or pull once when we were camping. I led him everywhere with two fingers, and there were dogs all over the place.

But Mylo is in that zone and she puts him there.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 24, 2011)

Have I seen pics of your mastiffs??????


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Have I seen pics of your mastiffs??????


I don't think so.  but you might have.

We had to put Daisy down 2 years ago.  Now that I'm in apartments, finding one that would let me get one, and also afford to keep one on a single income... well... not so easy.  So I'm waiting for my next opportunity.






Just so you know, that's a full size sofa she's taking up most of, curled up.  It was her favorite chair and blanket at "Gwumma's" house.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I've heard about that.
> 
> Klaus doesn't pull except when we've got Mylo with us. He didn't bark or pull once when we were camping. I led him everywhere with two fingers, and there were dogs all over the place.
> 
> But Mylo is in that zone and she puts him there.


Get em both one.  Works great on small dogs too.  They go charging, bam, nose into ground they stop.  Eyes come off the target and a discipline instinct of nose being pulled down calms them.  Works great, but if your dog is strong willed, they'll hate being bridled like that.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 24, 2011)

Trajan said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Beautiful little girl and some fine looking dogs Allie.

Kids and dogs are just a little slice of heaven


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 24, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Have I seen pics of your mastiffs??????
> ...


 
My sofa is massive as well, and Klaus makes use of it when the kids invite him. He prefers the floor generally at night because he can sprawl out..he still sleeps on his back about half the time, the goof.

Adorable pup.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


 
I had to make funny noises to get them to look at me.Mylo avoids the camera, and actually, she avoids eye contact when I try to get her to do things...I think that's a progression...flight, fight, avoidance, submission...

or maybe it's fight then flight. I can never keep it straight.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 24, 2011)

We got Daisy a special made pet bed.  It was quadruple the size of the medium dog's bed with green froggies on it.  So cute, and she loved it too, though she barely fit on it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 24, 2011)

Funny. Klaus took over that immense chair and ottoman..but it is too small for him to sleep in all night now. He ends up between the ottoman and the chair, then on the floor between them, wrapped up in the cover...he'll jump upon on there sometimes but he doesn't hang there like he did at first.

Today I'm all about the bag o' chicken. i cooked chicken breastestes last night and chopped them up, slapped them in a pencil holder from school days (the kids never use them) and I'm dragging it around with me everywhere. We're working on maintaining a sit, eye contact, and recall. We'll see if I can call Mylo back from the fence with chicken. I think I will be able to..

A few minutes ago a jogger went by and Mylo did her thing, running and barking...so I let Klaus out but he held a sit for me instead of joining her at the fence. Then I called Mylo and she came..and got some chicken.

Not much, she'll turn into a terrier jabba. We're also working on not slicing my fingers to shreds and jumping at the treat. It's amazing what they'll do for a lick of chicken.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 27, 2011)

I walk five dogs and once and I have one little dog who used to back out of her harness if I was distracted, when I was picking up poop for example.  

After a couple of heart-stopping incidents where she backed out of her harness and ran about 50 miles an hour towards a busy street, I started walking her with a slip lead around her neck in addition to her harness.  That gave me the additional safety net I needed.

After a while I quit using the slip lead.  Haven't used it in about a year now, and she hasn't backed out of her harness since.  Thank goodness!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL.  Cooked chicken breast was my magical training treat, too!  They LOVE it!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 27, 2011)

Regarding Gentle Leaders...you have to be careful with those.  If a dog fights it they could hurt their neck I've been told.

I tried one on one of my dobies and she was like a wild thing.  Her eyes were rolling and she was backing up and twisting her head around.  I took it off immediately.  (I will admit that she is a master at manipulating me )

I use no-pull harnesses, they work pretty good.  One of my dobies still pulls and she's seven years old, but the harness makes it bearable for me.  The other one has never pulled, just walks along beside me in the heel position even though she's never been taught to heel.  She makes me look like I know what I'm doing. LOL

The other dog is just a willful, beautiful, free spirit and I've never had the desire to rein her in too much.  She is obedient when she knows I'm serious though.  And in spite of the "pulling" issue, she is the one I use to demonstrate their array of tricks because she is so quick to respond to the commands.  She likes to show off.  

Aren't dogs just wonderful creatures?  

I love looking at everyone's dog pictures. : )


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, at first the Gentle Leader can drive willful dogs nuts because it's a constant reminder they are not the leader and they will act as badly as a punter faking injury from a hit that never landed till you take it off or they get used to it.  Daisy didn't like it either at first, but she got used to it when we started leaving it on all day, taking it off at night.  Took about a week of her acting pathetic and seeing no dice before she got over it and accepted it.

As for hurting the necks?  No.  Never heard that.  I can't even conceive of how that'd happen to be honest.  Unless you pulled their head between their front legs, and that'd take SERIOUS effort.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2011)

I've heard that gentle leaders can injure their necks...

I think I'm going with a prong collar or regular choke. I do worry about throat damage with the choke, though, as she is little, and even pulling sideways exerts upward pressure on her larnyx.

And where's Grace? She told me oatmeal was high in gluten when I started Mylo on the oatmeal/chicken diet..and guess what, two days in Mylo had a pretty good allergic reaction. So we're not doing oatmeal. Next test...rice...

And our doggles backpack came today! I tried it on Mylo at lunch, it fits her perfectly as far as the chest and length go...it's a little big around her ribcage, but not too bad, I can fix it I think.

And I swear she likes it! She didn't mind it at all when I put it on her, and acted like she was sort of...proud...of it!


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2011)

PS..pics tonight.


----------



## CMike (Jul 30, 2011)

Sporn harness , please don't use a choke collar.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

She has a tiny head, and she's aggressive towards other dogs. I have to use a collar that won't slip over her head when she's in that mode.
 She can (and does) get out of anything, including her harness. Also, she likes to pull at her harness.

I found a little nylon collar..the thing is, for it to stay on her, it has to be quite tight. I prefer a choke, which only tightens when there's pressure.
 I don't leave it on her, she doesn't wear a collar except when we're walking or going somewhere.

Today she wore the plain collar and her doggles...she did well, of course we didn't see anyone else, lol.


----------



## lilbug (Jul 30, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> She has a tiny head, and she's aggressive towards other dogs. I have to use a collar that won't slip over her head when she's in that mode.
> She can (and does) get out of anything, including her harness. Also, she likes to pull at her harness.
> 
> I found a little nylon collar..the thing is, for it to stay on her, it has to be quite tight. I prefer a choke, which only tightens when there's pressure.
> ...



Cute fur babies and adorable daughter!

I had a JackRussell/Mix.  I couldn't use flimsy collars on her, she just broke them and I really hated the thought of a choke collar.  I just got her a heavy duty leather collar that you might have to purchase at a regular pet store, rather than Walmart or some place like that.  I had to make additional holes in it to make it a bit smaller for her, but she wore it for 6 years without a problem until I lost her to illness.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

I've used a harness on her up until now, but she can and does get out of it. Plus it triggers her to pull, and I am trying to get her to walk alongside or behind me, not drag me along.

She did really well today with the collar.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyway Allie, that is a beautiful little trio you have there. I know they keep you busy............


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

Boy do they, lol!


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

these are pics of Mylo in her backpack, and *playing*. This is literally the first time I've seen her really play, like dogs play. Before she would just chase him, and not engage, except to attack him from the side, then either chase or run..no back and forth.

These pics look pretty intense, but they were playing..this is a big step for Mylo.


----------



## CMike (Jul 30, 2011)

Aerial has been a super hyper puppy. Labs are known for being highly energetic. She too won't stay still for a picture.

I am not sure how to say this without appearing judgemental. Choke or prong collars are cruel and abusive.

There are certainly other methods to use other than those collars.


I suggest the sporn. These harnesses designed against pulling are only supposed to be used for walking or training.

Dog collars and harnesses: Sporn Mesh Harness at Drs. Foster and Smith

I previously used the Easy Lead, but it was hurting Aerial. 

Easy Walk No-Pull Dog Harness: Standard, Reflective & ECO



The sporn is much softer material.

You need to get your puppy to use up energy.

What we do with Aerial is we:


Take her for walks

Have her run up and down stairs

Play in the backyard

I also highly recommend putting her in obedience classes

Twice a week we put her in doggie day care, which she adores


----------



## CMike (Jul 30, 2011)

Here are some exploits of my puppy.

Bad 1st night of Puppy Kindergarten. - Page 2


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks, I know that choke and prongs can be used incorrectly, I know they can hurt a dog.
The thing with a choke is that it will keep my dog from getting killed. I don't drag her around the house in it. But if she gets loose at the wrong time on the street, she could get hit by a car, or grabbed by a dog that doesn't know she isn't a threat, she's just a spaz.

I will look at your harness though, and thanks for the material on your pup, I will be reading it!


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

PS..I thought "sporn" was a typo, lol...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

I like that harness design, it will minimize pulling.

But I can tell by looking at it that she would get out of it. She can get out of anything, and she fights to get out...until she does.


----------



## CMike (Jul 30, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I like that harness design, it will minimize pulling.
> 
> But I can tell by looking at it that she would get out of it. She can get out of anything, and she fights to get out...until she does.



The Sporn is very soft. I don't think she will fight it.

If the Sporn is on her, and the leash is on, there is nothing she can get at to pull.

Aerial loves her walks. As soon as I pick up the Sporn she tries to push her head in it.

If the harness is a cue to do something your dog will like, like go for a walk, he won't fight it.

That said, I had some issues with the Easy Lead harness.

Question about crating and fear of harness


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. She would fight it. She fights not because she cares about the harness itself, she loves to wear the harness. She fights when it is keeping her from attacking another dog, and when she fights it, she can get out unless it constricts, because she's a terrier and she will work her body in a way that will allow her to get out. So it doesn't matter if it's soft or not; her objective isn't to defeat the harness, it's to get to whatever she's targeting. Sometimes it's cats, other dogs, people, vehicles.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

I've had her for 5 years, CMike, and I've had many other dogs down through the years. I understand what you're saying, but you're coming from the perspective of never having handled a dog like this before, I imagine. Not that she's particularly unusual in her breed, but she's a terrier. A terrier is completely different from a lab, and from a lab pup at that. She is aggressive, nervous, has a very strong prey drive, and is dominant, lol. We absolutely love her, and have no fear of her, but we do fear for her sometimes...which is why I don't really have any room to make mistakes when it comes to restraint.

I have used a harness on her the entire time I've had her, because she cannot be restrained with a collar (she gets out of it). She loves her harness, she loves her leash and collar. She's well trained on the leash, and is wonderful until something triggers her.

I was walking her and my saint pup the other night...she was in her harness, which is snug on her. And she spotted 3 big dogs, two in a fenced yard, one a dobie that was walking with its owners and baby. She immediately hit the end of the leash barking and twisting, and of course the Saint started barking and jumping as well...and her harness came off. I managed to grab her by the scruff of her neck but it wasn't easy (she does fight, seriously), and I only had one hand with a 90 lb dog going crazy in my other hand. I was able to just walk a few yards away, sit Klaus down, then put her harness back on her and walk back home...but she got out again as we got home. Luckily, she just trotting right into the yard.

Think of a feral cat on the end of a leash, only she weighs maybe 13 lbs.

Now that was fine and we took her back out (with a choke) and didn't have a single problem, even though we walked right by a couple of women walking their two (barely controlled) dogs. She didn't strain at the choke, I kept it behind her ears and held up from her, and she knew she was under control and didn't challenge it.

Now today I did buy another tiny nylon collar for her..and we had a good little walk...but there wasn't anything that triggered her. If something had, she would have gotten the collar off, because if it fits her neck, it is going to be able to slip over her head. The diameter of her head is smaller than the diameter of her neck. For that same reason, she can get out of harnesses.

But we're working on it, we'll get it figured out. I've had people tell me that prong collars are the most humane collar in the world. I don't know, I just know that for this dog, a choke is the safest bet.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

CMike said:


> Here are some exploits of my puppy.
> 
> Bad 1st night of Puppy Kindergarten. - Page 2


 
What a great outlet for dog owners that seems to be.

Do you watch Cesar Millan? Exercise, discipline, affection, lol.


----------



## CMike (Jul 30, 2011)

What about obedience training?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2011)

CMike said:


> Sporn harness , please don't use a choke collar.



If you know what you are doing a choke or a prong is the way to go to very quickly work with a pup.

Think Barbara Woodhouse. No bad dogs.

The prong is wonderous. I'd tried it on my own arms a quizzillion times. It exerts the perfect pressure without pain.

The pup realizes control immediately. 

With the choke, and I refer to Woodhouse on this. It is not the "choke" it's the click if you use the choke lead appropriately.

One click and you can make these noises on your own arm means ..............fill in the blank

Two clicks and it means ................fill in the blank.

Woodhouse was to me just unreal. I loved that woman to death. And she really understood the relationship between our darling beasties and us.

Bless her soul.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

There's no obedience training where I live. She's aggressive anyway, she wouldn't last. I've had her for 5 years, and she was 2 when I got her. Her behavior is pretty much as bad as it gets when it comes to dogs....offset by the fact that she's small. She's actually fairly obedient...but she's an aggressive, dominant little dog with a tendency to fixate and a very strong prey drive. We're working on it, but it's a constant thing, she never, ever gives up.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Sporn harness , please don't use a choke collar.
> ...


 
That's the way I feel about Cesar Millan. He completely understands dogs. My kids and I watch him regularly, and it has helped them immeasurably with their relationships with the dogs. Particularly when it comes to appropriate interaction with Klaus, the pup. Klaus is still a baby, and susceptible to excitement, and inappropriate cues and such...but thanks to Cesar the kids are doing great with him when it comes to not encouraging excitable/inappropriate behavior.

I mean, it's cute when a puppy flops around and jumps up on the couch and rolls on you...but when that puppy is 90 lbs and taller than you are, and gets a little over excited and maybe starts to grab with his mouth and scratch with his 1/2" nails, it's not so funny, and he isn't good at reading the difference between silly, happy squeals, and frantic, scared ones. 

Likewise, we're always glad to see Klaus when we get home after work...but if we act like it he charges the gate, knocks people over, and is halfway down the street before we can pick ourselves up. So the whole "no talk no touch no eye contact" has been great...it's easy, it's succinct, and it WORKS.

So we love Cesar!!! In fact, that's what I'm watching now, lol.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2011)

CMike said:


> What about obedience training?



We're talking Jack Russell here. 

One of my faves was a neighbors Jack called Cartman. There was no freaking training him.

He "was". I don't know how else to say it. He "was" Cartman. He "was" a Jack Russell. Aye carumba he "was" hysterical. 

I loved him to death but he just "was". I know it sounds crazy but that's the only way I can describe living near a jack russell.

I had a girl from the first litter Luna. Double glass eyes and deaf. Broke my heart that we threw a deaf one, but I learned sign language so we could place her appropriately.

But Cartman fell in love with her. And I swear this crazy Jack Russell knew she was deaf. I would walk her (halti for her) and work with the sign language and I watched him pick up on it instantly. Dang what a brilliant breed.

And if you ever ever get the chance, go to a Jack trial. It will blow you away. 

I believe with all my heart in working dogs, and jacks fit the bill.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

You have to check out the pros and cons of parson (essentially the same as jacks) russells:

"They are an intelligent breed but are notoriously stubborn, so they can be difficult to train. They need to be physically and mentally stimulated, if bored they will be prone to destructive behaviors like digging or chewing. PRTs make very good watchdogs and are generally friendly with strangers. They tend to be dog aggressive and are quick to pick a fight. This breed tends not get along well with other household pets. They have high prey drives and will generally view small pets like rabbits or rats as prey. The exercise needs of this breed are high and they love activities like running and playing fetch. This breed has a low tolerance for boredom & usually get destructive in an attempt to amuse themselves. PRTs are a socially dominant dog that is best left to a dog owner with previous dog experience and is not a dog that is recommended for the novice dog owner."

parson russell terrier Puppy -parson russell terrier Dog Breed Information

I'm looking for the one that advises owners to NEVER leave them with another terrier, lol. You'll end up with only one dog at the end of the day.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...




Cracking up just at the image in my head.

I'll tell you for true I would have killed to have had a personal "no bad dog" session with ol Babs there when I got baby Jim Dandy.....

Lord Almighty I swear that dog took a decade off my lifespan when he was a pup. But it's worth it.

And btw I love the pics. Thanks.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

Here it is, this cracks me up:

"
Most Jack Russell Terriers are happy-go-lucky and friendly with strangers, but in the presence of strange dogs, keep them close and under control. If the other dog minds its own manners, the Jack Russell will usually adhere to a "live and let live" philosphy, but some Jack Russells are so brash and fearless they will take on a Rottweiler if it looks cross-eyed at them.
Two Jack Russell Terriers (regardless of sex or age) should never be left alone together. All may appear to go well for a while &#8211; even a long while &#8211; but with this breed, a seemingly amiable relationship can suddenly flare into deadly combat over something as innocuous as possession of a chew toy. If you keep two Jack Russells, it is safest to separate them when you leave the house.
As you've probably guessed by now, small pets that run, squeak, or flutter probably won't last an hour.
The exploratory and hunting instincts of Jack Russell Terriers are legendary. These dogs will "go to ground" after anything that moves and they will stay in or by the hole for hours, even days. Obviously, JRTs are enthusiastic diggers and barkers."

What fun!


Parson Jack Russell Terriers: What's Good About 'Em? What's Bad About 'Em?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You have to check out the pros and cons of parson (essentially the same as jacks) russells:
> 
> "They are an intelligent breed but are notoriously stubborn, so they can be difficult to train. They need to be physically and mentally stimulated, if bored they will be prone to destructive behaviors like digging or chewing. PRTs make very good watchdogs and are generally friendly with strangers. They tend to be dog aggressive and are quick to pick a fight. This breed tends not get along well with other household pets. They have high prey drives and will generally view small pets like rabbits or rats as prey. The exercise needs of this breed are high and they love activities like running and playing fetch. This breed has a low tolerance for boredom & usually get destructive in an attempt to amuse themselves. PRTs are a socially dominant dog that is best left to a dog owner with previous dog experience and is not a dog that is recommended for the novice dog owner."
> 
> ...



If you ever get a chance, go to a JR trial. Holy toledo it's insane.  Wonderously insane, like an ECW match but with terriers. At the Royal Winter Fair they used to hold them.

OMG you will die laughing and clapping and standing on your feet cheering for these dogs with these big hearts on the" hunt " .

There is a kennel out of Niagara that keeps with full cry. Dang I can't remember their name at the moment. But they were really good breeders. 

I loved them to death because they would always say "watch our hunting video and NO they are not like what you see on tv shows".


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Here it is, this cracks me up:
> 
> "
> Most Jack Russell Terriers are happy-go-lucky and friendly with strangers, but in the presence of strange dogs, keep them close and under control. If the other dog minds its own manners, the Jack Russell will usually adhere to a "live and let live" philosphy, but some Jack Russells are so brash and fearless they will take on a Rottweiler if it looks cross-eyed at them.
> ...





oh that's freaking gold. club soda burns btw when it shoots out your nose reading a description of a jack russell....

note to self: remove all beverages from beside the computer


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

I know, I've seen other sites where they have "keep your PRT/JRT on leash and close to you at all times!!!!" in big red letters, lol.

I love her so much...but you read about the other night's walk..and today the family that owns Klaus' parents stopped by to let their little boy pet him..and of course Mylo went berserck. It was understandable, they were driving a loud car, there was another kid on her bike (that Mylo hates) hanging around, they were drawing the dogs to the fence...but Mylo was biting at them and keeping Klaus all riled up. So I had to catch her and carry her in, and of course she fought and bit at me. But here's the thing..yeah, she looks horrible and sounds horrible..but she never really BITES me. It looks like she is, I can feel her teeth, but I never get hurt.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 30, 2011)

"Terriers cannot be trusted off-leash -- they are too likely to "take off", oblivious to your frantic shouts, after anything that runs."
Lol...

Parson Jack Russell Terriers: What's Good About 'Em? What's Bad About 'Em?


----------



## CMike (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought we are talking about the St. Bernard?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh dear God no!  If Klaus the St. Bernard was as crazed as Mylo the Jack Russell, there'd be a crater by now where Alli lives.  Love em, but I do understand the laws of physics, mass and ballistic penetration.  LOL


----------



## CMike (Jul 31, 2011)

The original post says my first picture of Mylo and has a St. Bernard.


I got confused.

I had a St. Bernard when I was a kid named Yael. She was about half the size of a normal one because she had a disease. I loved that dog.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, my first pic was just klaus cuz the thumbnails were so small I couldn 't see the whole pic when I posted them. The second is Mylo, she's in the foreground, lol.

I currently do have a choke for Klaus but only because he outgrew his regular collar and I haven't replaced it yet (the choke I had on hand for emergencies...if he slipped his regular collar and I needed to collar him). I took the leather collar off him when whe got into whatever dead thing he got into a couple of weeks ago, and by the tiem it dried out and didn't smell, it didn't fit. But I am getting another collar for him.

In fact, I think I'll go online and find him one now.


----------



## CMike (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a headache.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 31, 2011)

Blame Mylo.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 31, 2011)

well jack russels are temperamental more so than most, my rat terrier always minds us, she doesn't run after squirrels unless we tell her to or pay attention to other dogs cats etc. she alerts on them but she won't take off....thank god, we'd never catch her...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 31, 2011)

Mylo USUALLY will come back now, if one of the kids lets her out of the gate. Unless she's chasing something. I have some fond memories of little boys accidentally letting her out, then chasing her all over the neighborhood. They were game little guys...I'd see them climbing fences, hurtling headlong through people's yards...and it would end with them tackling her and her viciously writhing and snapping in their grasp..but they always held on and brought her back!


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 31, 2011)

Silly old Mylo. You know she sleeps with me, and last night she was extremely lovey...she used to be pretty twitchy about her face; I didn't mess with it, I didn't kiss her, or hold it...she nipped my daughter for getting her face too close or for holding her by the face. Anymore, I can hold her muzzle, kiss her face, snuggle with her up around my face...people take those things for granted in most dogs...but it has taken us a long time to get Mylo to this point. What a precious little pscho yapper she is...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 31, 2011)




----------

